# female dog names



## coree2009 (Jul 14, 2010)

hey ppl im pickn my new bull masstive puppy 2mora any ideas on a good name


----------



## eitak (Jul 14, 2010)

Baby


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't call it a cute name.. When she's 6mths and massive and running down the road and you have to call her back, yelling, "Twwwwiiinnnkle!!!!!" isn't cute anymore. You just sound stupid. I had a doberman called Duffy - I learnt my lesson. 

I have a mastiff and a wolfhound now, called Kaiser and Lexy. Good luck!


----------



## coree2009 (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## eitak (Jul 14, 2010)

Running down the street calling out doodle isn't fun either (my housemates dogs name) especially wen he chases a girl dog n the lady sez wots his name? Then turns to her dog n sez stay away from doodle hehe . . Oh n wen he hides under a car n km there angrily calling "doodle, come here NOW" haha


----------



## redbellybite (Jul 14, 2010)

LOLA ...walks like a woman but has bigger balls then a man


----------



## yeldarb (Jul 14, 2010)

eitak said:


> Running down the street calling out doodle isn't fun either (my housemates dogs name) especially wen he chases a girl dog n the lady sez wots his name? Then turns to her dog n sez stay away from doodle hehe . . Oh n wen he hides under a car n km there angrily calling "doodle, come here NOW" haha


this would be a problem, house mate looses dog, 
Housemate: approaches lady and asks "have you seen my doodle" 
Lady: looks shocked :shock: and slaps housemate in face.
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## sean-crystal (Jul 14, 2010)

we have 2 bully bitches named sassinak(sassy) came out of a sci fi book
and beaudean(beau)
did have a brother and sister from a cat litter that i called 'dick' (male) and 'Fanny' (the female) but the bigger half wasnt game enough to call them by that at the vets.... poor dude behind counter got the giggles though!!! thought it might give u a chuckle...


----------



## giglamesh (Jul 14, 2010)

we have two bitches. lucy and kim


----------



## grannieannie (Jul 14, 2010)

My females over the years have been called.....Sassy (Sasha)...Penny....Chloe...and Lucy, they've been all shapes and size of dog. I think sometimes you have to have a dog for awhile before you can see it's personality to know what name is right for it. But though they've had. "official" names, they've also been called all sorts of other things from time to time.....boof...scruff bucket...all sorts of other nick names that seem right at the particular moment.


----------



## dreamkiller (Jul 14, 2010)

kyzer


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia (has it got red coat?)


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Rocky


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Julia (has it got red coat?)


 
Gold!! I was going to say that! Definately a name for a red-setter btch! :lol:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Julia for a bull mastiff.... ummm :lol:


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 14, 2010)

Kiss theory. Keep it simple stupid.

Diva dog 
See-fur cat
Beefer bird
Effer fish
Arthur rabbit


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Julia for a bull mastiff.... ummm :lol:


 

I take it you can't see any similarity there. :lol:


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Jul 14, 2010)

My female staffy is called Jada.


----------



## Brissyboy (Jul 14, 2010)

My Kelpie x is called fly


----------



## kirstys (Jul 14, 2010)

My malamute is shian


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 14, 2010)

Bullmastiff you reckon?


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 14, 2010)

My german shepp X Rottie is called Clover 

Other bitches I have had have been called:
Stinky
Scruffy
Grace


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

what mastiff traits are we comparing to Julia? Is this a new in-country nickname I haven't heard yet?


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 14, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> what mastiff traits are we comparing to Julia? Is this a new in-country nickname I haven't heard yet?


 

Only joking, without any political bias. Truly.
If the dog was a male - how about Tony?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)

Tony, the non-politically biased Mastiff. I like it :lol:


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 14, 2010)

Waterrat said:


> Only joking, without any political bias. Truly.
> If the dog was a male - how about Tony?



Bull mastiff in speedo's.. LMAO!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## thals (Jul 14, 2010)

I like Zelda 8)


----------



## danandgaye (Jul 14, 2010)

Kodi !!!!


----------



## 1issie (Jul 14, 2010)

lilo,sarah:? I DON'T KNOW IM HOPELESS maybe hila


----------



## Jewly (Jul 14, 2010)

Tilly, Ruby, Bella, Bonnie, Callie, Maggie, Nala, Nelly, Nedi, Hallie, Jemma, Lottie


----------



## nagini-baby (Jul 15, 2010)

fiona.... looks like a ogre to mee...... hehehe


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Jul 15, 2010)

*PLEASE DO NOT BE OFFENDED* 

WE CALLED OUR ROTTIE 

*SYNDROME* ! SO WHEN HE JUMPS UP ONTO PEOPLE WE SAY *DOWN SYNDROME DOWN* - our other dogs name is trigger 

did i mention our neigbours hate us, snakes , bad dog names, and screaming bikies u would to !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clouded_mind (Jul 15, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> WE CALLED OUR ROTTIE
> *SYNDROME* ! SO WHEN HE JUMPS UP ONTO PEOPLE WE SAY *DOWN SYNDROME DOWN*


 
Thats almost as good as calling your dog *HERPES* because it won't heel/heal


----------



## FAY (Jul 15, 2010)

We thought for about 3 years before we go our next Dane...no other name than Lucy was for her.
Sadly she has passed on.


----------



## tantan (Jul 15, 2010)

i've always liked cleo


----------



## joanna_maryanna (Jul 27, 2010)

Our 45kg rotty was called "Kysas", pronounced Kisses.


----------

